# G152 Glow Plug Wiring question



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

It looks like the wiring indicator on the dash has died - and since it is dead, it appears that the glow plugs are not operating either. Of course, that does make it a bear to start in cool weather. Are these items wired in series, that is, if the indicator quits, so will the glow plugs? The wiring diagram pasted on the underside of the hood doesn't show that to be true, but......a Japanese wiring isn't always easy to decipher. I have manuals but they are packed away for a move to another state soon  I have owned this baby diesel from new(1986) but have never had a hard start situation in 650 hours of operation, i.e., no dead glow plugs before. If this is indeed true, where can an indicator be purchased - and does anyone have a part number. As a note, this just happened after I repaired some chipmunk damaged wires - I even found his petrified corpse so know it was him or a relative.

Dave W


----------



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

G-o-l-l-e-e-e! I figured for sure someone would jump in here with some good info. I might just have to go and spend a couple hours trying to find my manual:argh::argh::argh: Oh well - it is an orphan, thanks to the defunct Troy built and now MTD junk.


----------



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

For others that may have the same questions

Spent a while and found my manuals for the tractor and did some testing.

1- The glow indicator is at least in one piece, that is has continuity (whyinhel couldn't ISEKI have made the wires an inch longer so the dash panel didn't have to be loosened

2 - There is power to the glow plugs when the switch is turned to glow

3 - All three glow plugs are shot!! No matter where you try, there is continuity - i.e they go to ground

4 - AMAZON has replacements for less then $8.50 each with free shipping. The glow plugs are standard NGK Y114T. I should have them next week sometime.

I am absolutely amazed that someone here didn't have some sort of advice, good or otherwise!!!!


----------



## IC2 (May 11, 2010)

....as if anyone cares, based on the lack of any previous responses everything works now with the new glow plugs.


----------



## joebro (Sep 5, 2011)

hi im having the same prob with my bolens 2104 . did u have to change the glow plug indicator? thanks joe


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

I did a similar repair to my H1502 - I did not have to replace my dash glow plug indicator light - as it glows red when the glow plugs are good to go. 

What I did was to remove each glow plug and check its resistance. All three of mine had an open circuit so I knew they were blown. I replaced with the NGK Y114T that I ordered from RockAuto - total was about $18. 

Let me know if you have more questions. Since I have recieved good adivce on here i hope to be able to return the favor to someone.


----------

